# Need a Weather Resistant Case



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

I own a Seagull Coastline Grand (Parlor) and plan to take it sailing. Knowing the environment will be humid and potentially wet, I ordered a Tric case from L&M. Received the case and Tric has simply put a smaller insert into a folk sized case. This really defeats my intent as the reason to take a parlor guitar is to minimize the space it occupies on the boat. 

I'd prefer not to use a case which is built from pressed board or plywood because of the environment and I expect a foam case or water resistant gig bag would protect my guitar better. I've been researching good quality bags and cases for 3/4 classical as well without success. Seems the good stuff is only made for 4/4 sizing.

Any suggestions would be a appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2013)

You'll be hard pressed to find waterproof cases that aren't built this way. They're expensive to make so having one form factor for the injection molding system and multiple inserts for the different guitar bodies helps keep the costs in the reasonably affordable range. Even SKB's line up of water proof cases are made this way: same exterior dimensions, different interior dimensions to match the body size and shape. See: http://www.skbcases.com/music/products/prodlist.php?c=75

You could try to source a stock Pelican utility case and cut insert foam to match your guitar: www.pelican.com/canada/


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

why not just store the tric case insert in a plastic bag? crude but effective and within your criteria.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I use a Navy waterproof duffel bag I found at an army surplus store in Kingston. It has survived ten years of canoe camping and has been on it's own in the water more times than I care to remember, Stupid waves. You can find them in sizes large enough to hold a cello! I think I paid about $40 for it.


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

GUInessTARS said:


> I use a Navy waterproof duffel bag I found at an army surplus store in Kingston. It has survived ten years of canoe camping and has been on it's own in the water more times than I care to remember, Stupid waves. You can find them in sizes large enough to hold a cello! I think I paid about $40 for it.


This is a great suggestion that I will look into.

I have also discovered a classical guitar case from Rocktech that is described as 
- very lightweight
- solid, water-resistant RokTex surface material
- 8 mm/0.31" foam padding
- RC 20904 B with wedge-shaped underlay to protect the head plate 
- curved top for better protection
- perfect isolation against impacts and climate fluctuations by polystyrene core

http://cosmomusic.ca/case-guitar-classical-rockcase-premium-soft-black.html

This may do the trick. It is a little pricey at $120. The case is 4/4 classical and I'm guessing I could get away with 3/4 but it should still be a lot smaller than the tric. I plan to look at it later this week and I'll let you know what I learn as someone else may be looking for moisture protection as well. 

Thanks for your ideas and suggestions.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I want to know about the sailing part.... My boat is big enough to just bring the guitar in it's HS case.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> I want to know about the sailing part.... /QUOTE]
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sailing


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

*Sailing and guitars are a perfect marriage*



shoretyus said:


> I want to know about the sailing part.... My boat is big enough to just bring the guitar in it's HS case.


Currently operating a Canadian Sailcraft CS27 in the Bay of Quinte. I'm the newbe but my lady is an avid sailor having lived aboard a catamaran between Florida and the Bahamas for nearly 10 years. Our plan is to purchase a larger boat in Florida when we retire in about 3 years and live aboard in the Bahamas for 6 months and back to Canada to 6 months. For now, the CS is not only a great sailing vessel but our floating cottage.

We have been living on the CS27 weekends as we have it moored offshore near Belleville Ontario in the Bay of Quinte and dinghy back and forth to it as required. 

I best however get back to my case need or we should continue in another forum. The current need for protection and respect for the limited space in a 27 foot sailboat as well as the future needs in the Caribbean is what is driving my requirement for a small form factor plus water and humidity protection. 

As I'm sure you know....being on the water is very inspiring for both playing guitar and writing which I hope to do a little more of. 

I simply love being in the cockpit playing my Seagull Parlour on a warm evening.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

CS 27.. the guitar would be fine in the case. It's not going to get more than splashed with cocktails....kkjuw

I have a Sirius 21 and haul mine everywhere. Just find a nice little hole stick it in so when you start to bash around in rough weather it doesn't become a flying obstacle or other things get crashing into it.. the usual " ship shape " kind of thing. 

You right in Belleville harbour? Been meaning to sail from there to Kingston to catch the Buskers Festival someday.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> shoretyus said:
> 
> 
> > I want to know about the sailing part.... /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

Amazing Video....

I am offshore at Stillwater Basin which is just West of the Bay Bridge. Great location!!!!
https://plus.google.com/116295395454067526377/about?gl=ca&hl=en
http://marinas.com/view/marina/317_Stillwater_Basin_Belleville_ON_Canada

Plan to sail to Kingston this year as well. So far just been playing in the Bay of Quinte but will expand on that real soon.

Checked the Rocktech bag at Cosmo Music yesterday. Great sales guy (Dominic) helping me but the bag was only a nicely constructed gig bag offering little more protection than any other I had seen. That said, I think I will go with a Seagull gig bag which is very similar to the bags that Godin offer with their electrics. I have a couple of them and they are a good gig bag and reasonably inexpensive. Apparently I can get a parlour sized one for the Coastline Grand. Having my doubts though as I can't find one on-line. I will augment the Seagull gig bag with a heavy duty garbage bag or a Navy waterproof duffle bag while on board.


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

Got the Seagull bag.....not bad...great fit....not water resistant but should float for about 30 seconds.
$40 tax in so a great deal.....


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Have you checked out the Tric cases that the Seagulls come with?

Extruded styrofoam, you'd be able to paddle yourself back to shore on one of those.


----------



## Marshall LX58 (May 17, 2012)

G'day,

Check out Main Stage Case's. They are top shelf, high end guitar cases. They were Coltion (i think that is how they spelled it) then workhorse case, now under new owners (2 employees bought the company) Very good to deal with now. I was at the factory the other week and it is awsome! 
506-854-9329 or [email protected]

good luck!


----------

